# TSE + Macro?



## danski0224 (Jan 16, 2014)

Is there a tilt-shift lens with macro capabilities?

I did come across this: http://www.dpreview.com/lensreviews/hartblei_120_4_pc_n10 but it is certainly priced as a professional piece of equipment.

Is there a combination of tubes and/or extenders that would work with current Canon TSE lenses to provide acceptable macro capabilities? I have access to a 24mm II TSE lens to experiment with- just not sure where to start.


----------



## surapon (Jan 16, 2014)

Dear danski0224
Yes, My TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II is great for Macro Photos too, This Lens have Min. Focus Distant = 0.21 M or 0.69 FT. That great for the Macro of Flowers in this distant. But if you want more bigger Macro of the Insect, Canon Extension tube EF 12 II is recommend, BUT Canon Co. do not recommend EF 25 II Because the Lens - to-subject distant will be too close.
The Attached Photos are by TS-E 24 mm II( No Extension Tube), Hand Held Shooting.
Enjoy
Surapon
Ps. Pic. TS-4 is 200% Enlarged and Crop


----------



## Eldar (Jan 16, 2014)

Surapon, you are the man 8)


----------



## surapon (Jan 16, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Surapon, you are the man 8)




Dear my Friend, Eldar.
Well, I have 3 Canon Macro Lenses, EF. 100 mm F/ 2.8 Macro, Ef 100mm. F/ 2.8 L IS, Macro , Ef 180 mm. F/ 3.5 L Macro, and MP-E 65mm, f/2.8 1-5x, Macro---But in the Box all the times.
YES, BUT this CANON TS_E 24 MK II is with me 85% of the times, and I can use to shoot the Scenic view, The Beautiful Girls or the Flowers with out carry so many Lens.
Have a great morning, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2014)

The TS-E 90mm f/2.8 has a native max magnification of 0.29x, you can add an EF 25 tube or a 2x TC and get ~0.6x mag.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 16, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear danski0224
> Yes, My TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II is great for Macro Photos too, This Lens have Min. Focus Distant = 0.21 M or 0.69 FT. That great for the Macro of Flowers in this distant. But if you want more bigger Macro of the Insect, Canon Extension tube EF 12 II is recommend, BUT Canon Co. do not recommend EF 25 II Because the Lens - to-subject distant will be too close.
> The Attached Photos are by TS-E 24 mm II( No Extension Tube), Hand Held Shooting.
> Enjoy
> ...



Nice pictures, Mr Surapon.

I suppose they are more of a "close-up" rather than macro, correct? 

I noticed "hand held" above. Do you use the viewfinder or live view? Given your comments in another thread about TSE lenses, I suspect you are proficient in their use 

What did you use to enlarge the TS-4 photo and then crop it?

Looks like I have to mess around a bit with a TSE lens...


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear danski0224
> ...



Dear danski0224.
You are right, TS-E Lens are great / Sharp Lens, But not made for Macro Photography, If You want to get up so close to the Subject such as Insects for 1:1 Photos , We need to use EF 100 mm L ( or MK I/ No L ) For Closer---But When the Bees or Hornet are Hungry, I will use EF 180 mm. F/ 3.5 L Macro, to shoot 1:1 Picture, but far away from the Angry Bees---Ha, Ha, Ha----Yes, If I want to kiss the insect's head ( 1-5X), I must use Canon MP-E 65 mm. F/ 2.8 1-5X Macro= From the Lens to the insect's head = 0.5 Inches distant.
For TS-4, I use TSE to take the bigger Details, And Crop the Partial of the Sun Flower, to get Closer to the Insect---But If I use EF 100 MM. Macro Lens, I just shoot the Part of Flower and = Bing-Go.

The question " I noticed "hand held" above. Do you use the viewfinder or live view? "= When I shoot with hand held, I use View Finder all the time, But, If The Camera on the Big Tripods, Yes, LCD Live View that I can use Manual focus, and 1- 10 X on the LCD view.

Have a great Night.
Surapon

'The Photos below are the Sample of the use EF 100 mm L ( or MK I/ No L ) For Closer---But When the Bees or Hornet are Hungry, I will use EF 180 mm. F/ 3.5 L Macro, to shoot 1:1 Picture, but far away from the Angry Bees---Ha, Ha, Ha----Yes, If I want to kiss the insect's head ( 1-5X), I must use Canon MP-E 65 mm. F/ 2.8 1-5X Macro= From the Lens to the insect's head = 0.5 Inches distant( PIX. K-2).


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

'The Photos below are the Sample of the use EF 180 mm. F/ 3.5 L Macro, For Closer---But When the Bees or Hornet are Hungry, I will use EF 180 mm. F/ 3.5 L Macro, to shoot 1:1 Picture, but far away from the Angry Bees---Ha, Ha, Ha


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 17, 2014)

I also have a couple of macro lenses, and I like the Sigma 150mm the best.

I usually use AF, and in my seat of the pants experience, the Sigma focuses faster than the Canon 180mm (probably has to do with how the Sigma lens is classified by the camera compared to the Canon 180). The 150mm focal length is a sweet spot for me- just a little more than the 100mm and closer than the 180mm. The 150mm in the middle seems to make a big difference.

Sometimes, I'd like to get more of the subject in focus without resorting those smaller apertures that also bring more background into focus and it steals light. Focus stacking is an option, but only for still days- and even a tiny breeze messes that up. Then there is the whole tripod thing.

That's why I think I would like a TSE lens with macro capability, probably at least 100mm and 120mm would be even better. That Hartblei 120mm macro would be nifty (I think), but I lack the ~$5k to buy one- being able to rent one would be cool. I also see that Schneider has some top shelf TSE macro lenses.

However, I can round up a 24mm TSEII, a 1.4x and an extension tube to experiment with. The 90mm TSE as mentioned by Neuro could become an option if one came up used for a good price, or maybe Canon has something in the works for release this year.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> I also have a couple of macro lenses, and I like the Sigma 150mm the best.
> 
> I usually use AF, and in my seat of the pants experience, the Sigma focuses faster than the Canon 180mm (probably has to do with how the Sigma lens is classified by the camera compared to the Canon 180). The 150mm focal length is a sweet spot for me- just a little more than the 100mm and closer than the 180mm. The 150mm in the middle seems to make a big difference.
> 
> ...



Dear Friend danski0
Yes, You can buy 3 Canon Ts-E = 1 Cost of of Hartblei 120 mm Macro( 5K), and you will get more Functions from 3 Canon----Yes, The Quality of Image might be Less perfected than Hartble, But You might not Print to the size of Street Bill board any ways.
Good Luck, Nice to talk with you..
Surapon


----------



## NancyP (Jan 17, 2014)

I am going the low-tech way, and have an old swing/shift bellows, adapters, enlarger lenses. I haven't yet given it a serious workout. It is more cumbersome.


----------



## surapon (Jan 17, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I am going the low-tech way, and have an old swing/shift bellows, adapters, enlarger lenses. I haven't yet given it a serious workout. It is more cumbersome.



WOW, Dear NancyP
From my words of my Head shot " 80% BY HEART, 15% BY LENSES AND ONLY 5% BY CAMERA "---For you, I must change special for you " 80% BY Head and Technical Skill, 15% BY LENSES AND ONLY 5% BY CAMERA "

Yes, Yes, Yes-----I have try Bellow 15 years ago, Before my TS-E Lens---But I Fail and I quit----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 17, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I am going the low-tech way, and have an old swing/shift bellows, adapters, enlarger lenses. I haven't yet given it a serious workout. It is more cumbersome.



The problem with swing bellows is mirrorbox shadowing, gets frustrating very quickly.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 30, 2014)

surapon said:


> Yes, My TS-E 24 mm. F/ 3.5 L MK II is great for Macro Photos too, This Lens have Min. Focus Distant = 0.21 M or 0.69 FT. That great for the Macro of Flowers in this distant.



I took these with a 24mm TS-EII and a 1.4xIII extender. None are crops. 

Kinda want to try a 90mm TS-E...


----------

